# Секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1, периневральная киста на уровне S2



## Ирина Новичок (8 Ноя 2016)

Боль в правой ягодице ,отдающая в ногу-с 14.10.16- невозможно было ходить, спать,грызущие боли,положение лежать лучше,на данный момент хожу,сохраняется небольшая тянущая боль при распремлении позвоночника,дергающая боль икры,онемение большого пальца стопы и голени,при распремлении позвоночника,когда устаешь покалывание по всей ноге,ощущение что отсидел ногу.Не могу встать на правую пятку.Результаты МРТ - Секвестированная грыжа диска l5/s1,секвестр-16,8*10,0*8,8 мм.Переневральная киста на уровне s2 тела позвонка.Нейрохирург сказал сдать анализы,и к ним на операцию,сказал, что если онемение будет полное -то это может привести к инвалидности.Жду анализы.Почитала Ваш форум и очень страшно,хотя понимаю,что операция неизбежна и тянуть с ней и мучить себя смысла нет.
Хотя сейчас состояние по сравнению,что было...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Кроме страшно, есть ещё и надо.
Тут надо!
А русский человек, когда надо, горы свернёт!


----------



## Ирина Новичок (8 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте! 
Доктор Ступин , Вы считаете ,что мне обязательно надо ложиться на операцию? 
В Калуге делают такие операции,но какой результат не знаю,можно довериться врачам или лучше в Москву?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Исходя из описания-грыжа-боль-онемение-слабость, вполне можно оперироваться.
Про доверие врачам, это Вам решать.


----------



## Ирина Новичок (8 Ноя 2016)

А можно и подождать?или может наступить ухудшение и паралич конечностей или еще хуже зажмет мочевой и прямую кишку?
Можете точно сказать?
Заранее спасибо !


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Снимки покажите.
За эти недели лучше или хуже?
Слабость нарастает?


----------



## Ирина Новичок (8 Ноя 2016)

Снимки не могу показать, диск есть-ноутбука нет((,
После лечения Мовалис мильгамма, мидолкам, кеторол боль отпустила, сегодня не делала уколы, сама встаю, рапрямляюсь, хожу, болей нет, вечером и ночью появляются боли небольшие в голени и щиколотке правой, но небольшое онемение ступни около большого пальца на ноге остается и не могу встать на пятках. При хотьбе нога правая ощущается, что как то отстает.


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2016)

*Ирина Новичок*, здравствуйте!
Постарайтесь всё таки показать врачам имеющиеся снимки - *http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/*
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Ирина Новичок написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 93452
> 
> Снимки не могу показать, диск есть-ноутбука нет((,
> После лечения Мовалис мильгамма, мидолкам, кеторол боль отпустила, сегодня не делала уколы, сама встаю, рапрямляюсь, хожу, болей нет, вечером и ночью появляются боли небольшие в голени и щиколотке правой, но небольшое онемение ступни около большого пальца на ноге остается и не могу встать на пятках. При хотьбе нога правая ощущается, что как то отстает.


Показания к операции есть. Неотложные.


----------



## Ирина Новичок (8 Ноя 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Ирина Новичок*, здравствуйте!
> Постарайтесь всё таки показать врачам имеющиеся снимки - *http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/*
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> ...


Спасибо за ответ! К сожалению нет компьютера, и снимки  Не могу прикрепить,есть только диск(



Gala_Il написал(а):


> Не смущайтесь , Вы не первая и , думаю, не последняя  У нас уже пробовали AIR-ом лечиться  .
> 
> * "НАШИ ВРАЧИ - НАШЕ ЛУЧШЕЕ ЛЕКАРСТВО!"*
> !!!


Ой, простите? Так можно Секвестр вылечить? и как    ????


----------



## Колокол (8 Ноя 2016)

*Ирина Новичок*, он не лечится, он со временем рассасывается.
Но если секвестр виновник парезов - нужно делать операцию.


----------



## Колокол (8 Ноя 2016)

*Ирина Новичок*, с диском ведь можно зайти и к соседу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> *Ирина Новичок*, с диском ведь можно зайти и к соседу.


!!!!


----------



## Ирина Новичок (8 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо за ответ ! 
Все таки очень хотелось надеяться,что Секвестр куда то сейчас делася,  т.к состояние мое сейчас положительное - я хожу без проблем,разгинаюсь,уколы не делаю- но  Не могу стать на правую пятку и когда встаю на ноги покалывание в ноге,как будто я ее отсидела,да и при хотьбе нога не так себя ведет-какое то отставание чуть чуть,но может мне кажется,потому что есть на стопе около большого пальца и сверху около щиколотки легкое онемение.
Начитавшись на форуме,как людей мучают боли и как идет восстановление,может мне не делать операцию??? и не приведет ли мое решение к необратимым последствием??

*Колокол*, у Вас был или есть Секвестр?


----------



## Колокол (8 Ноя 2016)

У меня он есть сейчас - L4-L5 16мм. Консервативно лечусь 4-ый месяц. Парезов и онемений нету.
Вот моя тема:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25860/


Ирина Новичок написал(а):


> Все таки очень хотелось надеяться,что Секвестр куда то сейчас делася,


Так быстро он не исчезнет, к сожалению. В одной из тем доктор *Игорь Зинчук *показывал снимки своего пациента, где за пол года рассосался большой секвестр. По его словам - это самый быстрый случай рассасывания секвестра, наблюдаемый им при лечении больных.


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2016)

*Ирина, *так как имеются неотложные показания к проведению оперативного вмешательства, я поняла, что Вы стоите перед выбором врача (клиники).
Обратите внимание, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20466/
Также можно обратиться к московским нейрохирургам, задав им интересующие Вас вопросы - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/28353/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/41789/


----------



## Касаткин Денис (8 Ноя 2016)

Нога может не восстановиться. Идите к нейрохирургу.


----------



## Ирина Новичок (8 Ноя 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Нога может не восстановиться. Идите к нейрохирургу.


Спасибо , Денис!


----------



## Natky (8 Ноя 2016)

*Ирина Новичок*, моё сообщение процитировали, но вероятно вопрос ко всем.
Можете создать свою тему, со снимками и всеми подробностями, и написать в личку врачам форума. Они выскажут своё профессиональное мнение.
Но по-моему, в ситуации, когда присутствует онемение,  без операции уже не обойтись(

P.S. у меня уже почти шесть месяцев после операции - всё отлично! И автор темы подтянется и отчитается, думаю))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Natky написал(а):


> *Ирина Новичок*, ...
> Но по-моему, в ситуации, когда присутствует онемение,  без операции уже не обойтись(


Без операции не обойтись если слабость и боль, а с онемением проживете без проблем.


----------



## Natky (8 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Без операции не обойтись если слабость и боль, а с онемение проживете без проблем.


Вот! И врач уже тут есть! Ирина, если вы в Москве или Подмосковье, то ничего не помешает вам посетить клинику доктора Ступина и получить очную консультацию специалиста.


----------



## конст2013 (9 Ноя 2016)

Natky написал(а):


> *Ирина Новичок*, ...
> Но по-моему, в ситуации, когда присутствует онемение,  без операции уже не обойтись(
> 
> P.S. у меня уже почти шесть месяцев после операции - всё отлично! И автор темы подтянется и отчитается, думаю))


Скажу как прошедший через это.Если только кожная чувствительность,то вообще не нужна операция,так как Док Ступин сказал проживёте без проблем.Если есть слабость но боль прошла в большей степени и нет нарастания слабости то как  раз наоборот можно не оперироваться,если же есть слабость и боль не купируется в ближайшие сроки,или слабость нарастает то тогда операция.


----------

